# Laura Help: Kohler Propane Generator Running Rough



## Jstarko0329 (Aug 29, 2020)

We’re relying on our new Kohler KG2204T 30kw generator to provide us during Hurricane Laura right now. It’s running rough with a miss/stutter while it’s running. We have it hooked up to a 1000 gallon in ground propane tank. The engine shuts down periodically (once an hour or so) with error code “Engine Speed Low Shutdown.” We’re trying to get a tech to come out, but being in a disaster area is hard to know when they can get here. 

propane tank is >65-70% full. Generator only has 70 hours on it. Load is only 6% when running.

ideas on what we can check? Air filter is clear and clean. Runs rough without the filter, too.

thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

First thing I’d check is to make sure the vent tubes on the demand regulator are clear of any debris. Leaves, dirt, sand, spiders nest...

If clear pull a spark plug and check for fouling or a bad gap.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the oil first.

or it can be a fuel issue 
depending on the usage and line the tank or regulators could be icing.
with all the super humid air!
or there could be trash in the regulator vent holes they could be icing.
or junk in the lp filters from the new installation. i get this on fork trucks!

also check the air intake as well as the air filter for trash or moisture.
high humidity and dust can do exactly what is going on!

if you have a spare air filter swap it and see if that helps.

stay safe down there!


----------

